# ADA Green Gain



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Question, hopefully a legitimate one. ADA makes Green Gain, which contains cytokinin, a plant hormone. Now, it is advertised as being used for high growth aquariums that require frequent trimming. Can I use Green Gain to a positive effect in slow growth aquariums since it is a plant hormone, or am I wasting my money?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Gain green is good for any type of planted aquarium. My experience with is usually after a trim, my plants stall for a few days, then they'll start growing back, but with Gain green, the plants don't stall and grow as if they haven't been cut.


----------



## @[email protected] (Jul 10, 2006)

I second what turtlehead said. Plants develop new shoots very quickly after trimming if Green gain is used.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Since it sounds like the previous posters didn't mention anything about faster growth, but did mention that the trimmed plants didn't skip a beat when sending out new shoots, I'd guess that Green Gain won't make your plants grow faster, but only maintain growth speed after the plant has received some tissue trauma.

In other words, Green Gain probably wouldn't work the way you're thinking of.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

He asked about faster growth?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

> Can I use Green Gain to a positive effect in slow growth aquariums since it is a plant hormone, or am I wasting my money?


Think so  Could be wrong, but since he mentioned that he had slow growing plants, I figured he was asking if plants would grow faster with Green Gain. Almost like human growth hormone, except plants don't work that way I guess

By the way mrbelvedere, I think you'd see a lot more positive results with just the addition of CO2. I remember you told me a while ago you were going low-maintenance though, so *shrug*. Adding a liquid supplement would be so much easier eh?


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

This is another one of those things that has a bigger name disagreeing with it. Tom Barr doesn't seem to post here any more, but he has posted in the past that he believes that plant hormones do nothing for aquatic plants.

I found one of these posts - http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...642-growth-enhancer-new-cuttings-opinion.html


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

erijnal said:


> Think so  Could be wrong, but since he mentioned that he had slow growing plants, I figured he was asking if plants would grow faster with Green Gain. Almost like human growth hormone, except plants don't work that way I guess
> 
> By the way mrbelvedere, I think you'd see a lot more positive results with just the addition of CO2. I remember you told me a while ago you were going low-maintenance though, so *shrug*. Adding a liquid supplement would be so much easier eh?


Ah, you are correct. A liquid supplement would be a lot easier. A man can dream.....

When I say low tech, I mean just cutting the light, using DIY CO2, and slow growth plants. It's not a Walstad by any means. I still fertilize EI, there is always room in any tank for good fertilization.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Anubias grows fast in low light with no co2 in my experience, just give it the ferts that it wants. I had a 2 leaf petite grow into a 50-100 leaf petite in under a year.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

For your situation, I would suggest spending your money on Flourish Excel or AquaSoil for your tank.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

> I had a 2 leaf petite grow into a 50-100 leaf petite in under a year.


Daaang!


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

So was it 50 or 100? That's a very large difference.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Didn't count, but that's a lot for an Anubias. The thing about it is that once it likes the right conditions then it will grow quickly. In my 10g, with diy co2 it grew a bit faster. Now I am getting pressurized for it so now I will probably get to see how that affects it. But it likes ferts.


----------

